# Catalyst Control Center Einstellungen fehlen!?



## ClouD361 (8. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe mein Desktop mit einem HDMI Kabel auf meinen Fernseher erweitert und suche im Catalyst Control Center die Funktion "Overscan", weil der Fernseher nicht 100% ausgefüllt wird. Warum finde ich diese Funktion nicht? 

Overscan

Diese ganzen Einstellungen stehen bei mir überhaupt nicht. Wo ist das Problem? 

Das CCC habe ich neu von ATI runtergeladen. Habe Windows 7 x64bit und eine HD4850

Gruß


----------



## KaiBone (8. Januar 2010)

Hi,
Das "Problem" ist einfach das AMD das Catalyst Control Center ein neues Design spendiert hat.
Oben Links steht "Grafics" damit kommst zu jeder Einstellung, die du suchst steht unter "Desktops & Displays".

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## ClouD361 (8. Januar 2010)

Das sehe ich ein  aber trozdem fehlen einige von den "alten" Funktionen.
Hier ein paar Screenshots


----------



## ichauch (15. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, aber unter 32Bit Win7.
Ich habe das CCC mehrfach komplett deinstalliert und in den verschiedensten Versionen neu installiert.
Ich hatte bisher keinen Erfolg. Einen "advanced view" gibt es bei mir nicht. Ich kann jedoch "umschalten"
auf "Basic", wonach das CCC genauso aussieht wie vorher.

Wäre prima, wenn es eine Lösung geben würde. Win7 ist sonst für mich (in dieser Konstellation) nicht
nutzbar (HTPC).

Tschau


----------



## KaiBone (17. April 2010)

Die genannte Einstellung des Overdrive findet man unter Graphics -> Desktops & Dispalys -> beim kleinen Bild (wichtig!) auf das Dreieck klicken und "Configure" wählen. 
Dort findet man dann die Einstellungen zum LCD Overdrive und zum HDTV Mode.


----------

